# Buying and driving an RV in the states



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone got any experience of buying and driving an RV in The States for a few months.

What says you are the owner, is there a log book like we have, do they have an MOT like we do and how do you arrange insurance. Does our driving license cover you over there


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Any ideas anyone


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Stew

Only info I can help you with is I dont think you need a special "hgv/lgv" licence in the states to drive an rv.

Have you thought about calling Duncan, he's off to the states soon...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Stew, 

Are you thinking holiday or touring and bring one back saving the duty/tax?

(I can't offer any advice I'm afraid, I'm just curious  )


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Interesting about the HGV test Shane. I will probably do the test though as I will need it possibly on returning to the UK (if we do  )

We are lucky enough to have been asked to photograph a wedding over in Washington DC next year Bryan and we are hatching a plan to buy an RV and then spend some time over there. Obviously it would make sense to buy an RV and then bring it back. There is the money saving aspect but also the massive choice. Lazydays have 70 golf carts to get customers around their 120 acre site :lol: :lol: 

I know nothing about The States but it appears there is a road called the I91 on which you can travel from Florida to Canada with Washington roughly half way. 

The brides father is a Colonel based at The Pentagon so as a bribe to get me over there he has promised a couple of days having a look around, quite fancy that. Not sure what I do that is different but apparently they have searched all over and cannot find an American who does it. I always thought the Americans did it first and we then followed on :lol: 

I have posted the same question on an American RV forum and it appears there is not an MOT test, you need liability insurance and Road Tax is collected by each state via fuel duty. Sounds too easy, you just buy your RV, insure it and drive it - I must have it wrong


stew


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

A funded trip, making a profit, get to play at choosing an RV!!!

OMG I hope the £/$ exchange rate is the same (or better). If it is, it would be a crime to not consider purchasing.

Even if you could not stay long enough to benefit from the tax savings, the choice, and sheer VFM available would still make it worthwhile.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bryan

whats VFM mate?


stew


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

value for money=vfm


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Stew

'Lucky' to be photographing a wedding? We did weddings for years...not anymore though....far too stressful a way to earn a few bob


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi artona

Insurance wise I think you have to have an address in the US, however I recall reading somewhere that Dustys RV's in Florida allowed them to use their address, might be wrong. Remember you are only allowed in on a visitors Visa http://london.usembassy.gov/cons_new/visa/index.html.

You can apply for a work visa, but this can take a long time to get.

IMHO on entering the US just say you are on holiday, don't mention photographing weddings etc, or the dreaded word WORK, Wrong, but hey all you wont to do is buy a pizza and may be a RV and have a great time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stew, as you know, our Mark lives over there, and they had to get new driving licences as residents both when they were in DC and now in California (including a test!). I would imagine that if you were just going for a few months there would be no requirement for a state driving licence. As has been suggested, it would be worthwhile doing some research with Lazydays or somebody like that. I seem to remember reading a series of articles in MMM in the last couple of years from somebody who actually shipped their own van over to the states and spent some time touring all over. 
When Mark & Claire moved from DC to LA, they did the "road trip" across the states (in the car, though), took 3 weeks out and stopped off at motels and camp sites. They went from Washington to the east coast (not far!), and then went all the way, finally driving on to Santa Monica pier - coast to coast. Would have been great in an RV! They say the best places were in the west, though.
You would have to convince the immigration people that you are there for a long holiday, and provide contact addresses. 
Go for it.....


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Stew, your best bet is to contact UK-RV, or JSW, both have done this recently and know all the ins and outs.

I believe for longer holidays (up to 6 months max.) you have to go for an interview at the american embassy for your visa.

Olley


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

olley said:


> I believe for longer holidays (up to 6 months max.) you have to go for an interview at the american embassy for your visa.


Oh well, that'll be okay, how could they say no to Stew... :wink:


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stew
we are in the states at the moment (our 3rd trip)
buying is easy ,if your going to Florida to buy look into Lazydays ,i have bought from them twice and looking at another at the moment.The salesman we use is Matt Sibbick email him [email protected] with your requirments.
Insurance is easy that can be done through Lazydays the cheapest i have found is with Progresive ,plus they accept you with UK licence,you can get a Florida drivers licence but you wont get any discount within the first year (no drivers record) so i been told.
Sales tax is added to every purchase but if you are intending to spend quite a bit it would be worth getting a Montana LLC and register the RV there (no sales tax).
You can stay in the states for 3 months on visa waiver but to stay longer you will need a 6 month visa (or cross into Canada and back) for another 3 months.
Driving over here is quite easy ,the road signs are posted way before junctions the only thing to watch for is being overtaking on both sides in Florida 
The other thing with driving an RV over here is you dont need a hgv licence (until you get it home )

If you need more info let me know but from sunday i will be without wifi for 6 days (going fishing and camping on a state park)
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Many thanks for all the advice, I shall be having a good look and working it all out.


stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got any experience of buying and driving an RV in The States for a few months.
> 
> ...


Stew,

Tom Salmon from the Motorhome List lives in the USA and earlier this year shipped his RV from the states and toured Europe.

His site http://home.mindspring.com/~salmonjt/2007home.htm is well worth a visit just for the details of shipping his RV.

Tom is very approachable and I'm sure will help you in anyway he can.

Good luck.

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Don

Many thanks, I will go and have a look. Shipping was also on my list of must know abouts, Ports they ship from etc


stew


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Stew

I sent you a PM. My brother owns an RV in the USA and I believe has fair experience regarding where to leave it parked, insurance etc. I'm sure he could help out with advice.

He has no intention of bringing it over as he has a Hymer here. Instead he goes on photography trips and attends some events. For interest here is his website, I think it has a "Contact us" page: www.allanivy.co.uk
The site has some excellent pics.

Rog


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stew
you will find you can ship from most major ports,we shipped from Brunswick and actually drove it to the port,dropped the title (registration) off at the office.All bills were paid in the UK in one go by the UK agent then went to Southampton to collect and drive home .All shippers will collect and deliver to the port in the states if you want.If you visit RVForum.net an american forum,then go to visitors to the USA you will find a detailed account of most things you will need
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Many thanks Roger and Ian. I responded to your pm Rog, did you get it. Your bothers website is very impressive and is food for thought. I like the idea of using the UK shipping agent Ian, makes sense and thanks for the link


stew


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

*RVing in the USA*

Hi Stew
Bought an RV in April 2007 in Florida and travelled up through Georgia, Tennessee, Virginia, Maryland, and back down through the Carolinas to Florida. I personally found driving off the motorways was difficult because parking was extremely difficult to find for a 34ft RV plus the normal roads are not any wider than ours. Most Americans tow a car behind their RVs, park on sites just off the main interstates and then use their car for touring. When you dont have this facility in a country with very limited public transport outside cities it is difficult to sightsee. 
They dont have a log book but have what is called a title and a tag which is a number plate. Vehicles can be driven while waiting on the paperwork on a temporary tag.
The Montana LLC would save you money but we were quoted 1000$ to set it up. As it came out of the blue I had no time to check it out and instead just paid the sales tax. I would suggest you put another listing on the forum to find someone who has already gone down that route.
Insurance has to be purchased as far as I know in the state you are registering the vehicle and using a local address. We insured through Gilbert RV in Orlando for a yearly premium of 1060$ with only having a UK licence, I do have HGV although the americans do not need this to drive motorhomes. We shipped our motorhome back and cancelled the insurance in the USA in June and received 800$ refund.
If looking to buy new, you can get between 25/30% discount of the retail price. although strange as it may seem with most dealers you have to push to buy the vehicle 
Do lots of homework
Look up RV search
" " RV Trader
Contact Itchyfeet in Cornwall for assisting with shipping, registering and information on bringing your vehicle to the UK. I can highly recommend them. 
Derek


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*buying and driving a rv inthe states*

hi
found great site which will give you all the info you want + more

rvforum.net


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hello

As a point of interest, how long would you have to be in the USA Stew, drive and own an RV and then be able to import it to the UK avoiding taxes?

As far as I know, there is VAT at 17.5% and 10% export tax or something.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, such info is on both MHF and RVForum, but to save you looking:
http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=860.0

It is outside EC for a year, own RV 6 months.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Derek and Dave, some good links with loads of info.

Not totally sure of the correct answer yet Russell but with the info available getting there   I have an idea but want to be totally sure


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stew,

In my past researching of importing an RV, there seems two principal "worrying" areas for me (who likes to plan out uncertainty) OTHER than the well-documented vagaries of width and overhang.

One is c..p build quality, even on new, and even allowing staying time at the purchasing dealer to sort. A factory pick-up for new seems wise, or, if you can get exactly what you want 2 years' old, go that way.

The second is shipping, where external damage and internal damage and theft seems a hazard, and where remedial action is costly in time, inconvenience and money. Choose shipping company and insurance wisely, and scrutinise the small print.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

I agree. I have read that the attention to detail on new RVs is very poor and it is accepted that a number of things will go wrong within the first year/two years of ownership and that the dealer is expected to put them right - no good if the RV is in the UK.

As to the shipping I had not heard about the external damage but I had heard about internal damage and theft from RVs. You have to leave the RV unlocked on the dockside - very worrying


stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi in answer to Russell's query, this is what I have been told.
You must be out of the European union for 1 year and you must have owned the RV for 6 months. You then cannot sell it for a period of I believe 6 months.

All shipping charges are added on to the price you paid before calculating import duties, then Vat is added. In the event you are refused registration none of these are refundable.

Olley


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

i have no direct knowledge but when talking to a RV owner who had brought one from USA a couple of years ago he recommended:

www.fmca.com

Who can sort out insurance for people without USA addresses.


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Stew,
i've only just seen your post, due to very unreliable T-Mobile where we are at the moment.

Be very careful about visas if you are working there....they are getting very strict.

Our Customs will want to add 10% import & 17.5% VAT to the cost of the vehicle + shipping. You will be exempt from this if you are out of the EC for 1 year & own the vehicle for 6 months.....but you cannot sell the vehicle within 1 year of landing in the UK. (unless you want to pay all the money back).

You will need a US address for registration, insurance etc. 
You can drive on a UK licence, & getting a US one is much more difficult nowadays since 911. You don't need an LGV, although Texas requires a special licence for RV's over 26,000 lbs.

If you decide to go for a longer stay (as you know we spent 18 months over there) you will need to go to the Embassy & apply for a 10 year multiple entry visa, which will allow you to stay for 6 months at a time instead of the 3 months available under the visa waiver scheme.

Insurance is not a big problem, although they will charge you more because you don't have an American drivers licence or any driving history over there. We took proof of UK no claims bonus, but they were not interested. As Ian says the insurance people at Lazydays do a good deal. In fact i think it was Ian that suggested them to me 2 or 3 years ago. Insurance is State specific, so you need an insurer who can write it for the State you are registered in.

Where you register is important, as the rules are different in each State, especially sales tax which ranges from 0% to about 8%. So the Montana LLC can be very useful.

If you want any more info you are welcome to send me a PM.

If you can make it a long trip....go to Mexico.
Graeme.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Graeme

Many thanks for the info


stew


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stew
We also got worried about the theft side of importing but it was all unfounded in our instance.I drove the motorhome to the docks wich was just an enclosed parking compound,very clean and i parked ours next to about 12 other motorhomes.We put down white paper throughout the interior and there wasn`t a footprint past the front seats,we also covered all our possesions inside the storage compartments and nothing got touched or moved plus not even a scratch on the exterior.As for the drivers licence its very easy to get a Florida llicence try this site www.hsmv.state.fl.us for the florida drivers handbook online.My truck insurance was done through Progressive by Lazydays in Florida with the quote done for Montana where i got it registered
makes your head spin eh! Stew
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

It certainly does but then if it was easy we would all be doing it  

Its quite an adventure though and we are enjoying it. We spent some time over the weekend with another member of MHF and friends of his ( friends of ours now, very nice couple).

We will be spending a few nights parked on this couple's drive over the next few months house minding since they are away in America buying an RV.

They were telling us about previous trips they have had over their and it sounded fantastic.

Remind me Ian, you spent some time over there as well didn't you


stew


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

We also shipped out of Brunswick, & had no problems. The rig arrived in Southampton without a mark & with nothing missing. The people in Southampton were very efficient, & the Customs Clearance was straightforward.

When we did it there was a lot of uncertainty regarding UK registration, but the RVDA claim that, that has now been sorted out?

You'll have a great time.
Graeme


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Which state is Brunswick in, is it on the East Coast


stew


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Moneybroker friends in the City reckon that $/£ could hit 2.30 so you could be timing this just right.

Robin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

$/£ could hit 2.30 wow


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Brunswick is in Georgia, on the East coast. It's about 70 miles from Jacksonville, Florida, which is another port you can use.
Plenty to see in Gerorgia.

There are plenty of places down the East coast:
Halifax, New York, Baltimore, Savannah

Even with the present rate of 2.06 you will find some bargains...but at 2.30........
Graeme


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for that, ideal


stew


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

We are in the States at the moment ,not due to fly home until end of April. Mick and Pat from the forum are over here in Florida somewhere so hope to meet up with them sometime.Just renewed my free campground membership with Thousand Trails ,$7995 membership free when you buy through Lazydays $500 yearly due`s and free camping for the year,worth checking out if you plan to tour for a while.We also joined Passport America for $44 per year ,this gives us 50% discount on a lot of campgrounds throughout the states.
Ian


----------

